# ........



## Claymore (26 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2016)

I doubt that the fan motor is isolated from the airstream, if it isn't then there is serious risk of the motor being impinged by any debris sucked past the fan and risks the motor overheating as dust and debris builds up.


----------



## Claymore (26 Nov 2016)

..........


----------



## Wildman (26 Nov 2016)

if no use for that I could use it in my forge build, hee hee.


----------



## Claymore (26 Nov 2016)

......


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2016)

As that is a centrifugal fan and would appear to have the motor outside of the casing there should be no problem as far as the motor is concerned.


----------



## MattRoberts (26 Nov 2016)

So that's sucking air through the grill and expelling it out the nozzle. So you'd either have to create some form of separation (cyclone / thien baffle) prior to the grill, or you'd need to cut the grill out to allow chips to pass through the impeller.


----------



## Claymore (26 Nov 2016)

...........


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2016)

Just be careful where and how you are collecting it, don't want to remove dust from your immediate working area just to then distribute it into the room ambient atmosphere.


----------



## Claymore (26 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## MattRoberts (27 Nov 2016)

Claymore":35bvrvdk said:


> Matt It won't be collecting any chips as its just for very fine dust from my rotary tool (like a Dremel) I will also be putting a mesh grill over the lap board to stop anything larger than dust from accidentally going up the hose so hopefully it will be fine. The suction is VERY good and just taping a bit of 100mm hose to test it had every spec of dust drawn into the hose.
> 
> Cheers
> Brian


No worries Brian, but I'd leave the grill as - is then, to be honest. If you put a mesh across, its likely to become clogged over time (even with just fine dust) , putting strain on the motor.


----------



## sunnybob (27 Nov 2016)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/multiple-ste ... tor-990091

http://www.axminster.co.uk/102mm-hose-cuff-610697

Couple of points....
You would need a cyclone installed to stop even fine dust getting to the impeller. Even at high fan speeds the dust will still clog the blade and over time it will become out of balance and increase the load on the motor. And by the same token, even a cloth or paper bag to catch the very fine dust. 
But because that motor is low wattage and was never designed to have any restriction placed upon it, I doubt it would last long pulling air through the cyclone and other filter mediums.

By the time youve bought all the pieces and made then fit each other, it would be a whole lot easier to just buy a standard dust collector and make a sound proof cabinet for it


----------



## Claymore (27 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## CHJ (27 Nov 2016)

Claymore":1v2t19ey said:


> I had thought of having a long'ish hose on the outlet and just pipe it outside my workshop .....



As the volume of dust you are creating is going to very small from your dremel type hand tool I would suggest that this would be your simplest and most effective solution as long as you can live with any heat loss during the winter.

You may want or need to experiment with hose size, 100mm is not very convenient for lap top extraction but you don't want to starve/stall the fan of airflow with too small a bore, just need to maximise air velocity to keep the dust suspended as far as the outlet and not collecting in the ducting.

As the fan is designed as a Blower it should be configured to work against some outlet pressure so a longer outlet hose may be fine.


----------



## Monkey Mark (27 Nov 2016)

I've had ideas of using similar blowers myself so I'll be watching this with interest.


----------



## sunnybob (27 Nov 2016)

I built my own noise deadening cabinet in late 2014, it houses a SIP 4" port dust collector, which in the open air is very close to jet fighter noise levels. Now its an easily bearable background whine that is completely swamped by any of the machinery its attached to. Bandsaw, router table, belt sander, mitre saw, each and every one considerably louder than the collector.

I just surfed utube and found this, which strangely is almost exactly what I had come up with except my baffles are vertical and straight where his are angled, and I used old blankets rather than buy posh foam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKkbq1fcKz4


----------



## squib (4 Dec 2016)

I would use something like this ......

http://www.ductstore.co.uk/acatalog/Rad ... igots.html

mmm...flanged spigot...what a great language we have!


----------



## Claymore (4 Dec 2016)

........


----------



## Claymore (8 Dec 2016)

.........


----------



## Claymore (13 Dec 2016)

..........


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2016)

Well done in persevering with the trials, as long as the ejected dust does not cause risk to others * then you have achieved your aim of not having to live with it.

* My outlet is well away from any neighbours and I just tell visitors not to stand alongside the vent when extractors are working.


----------

